# Ten Lost Tribes of Israel in the Khazarian-Tartarian narrative



## mifletzet (Sep 14, 2020)

A case has been made from the Old Testament, Jewish tradition, archeology, geography, symbology, national characteristics,        historical role, folklore, linguistics, dna etc that the Ten        Lost Tribes of Israel exiled by Sennacherib migrated northwards and then        westwards, and that representatives of Reuven are to be found in        France, Simon in Wales, Issachar in Switzerland and Finland,        Zebulun in Holland, Gad in Sweden, Asher in Ireland, Dan amongst        the Danes and Celts, Naftali in Norway,....and Ephraim and        Menasse amongst the British, American, Australian, New Zealand        and South African peoples.


In seeming fulfilment of numerous prophecies in the Tenach, the        British and Americans in particular became world powers, were        numerous, ruled over other peoples, became seafarers, were        located at the ‘Ends of the Earth’, had agricultural plenty,        displayed a relative lack of antisemitism, were symbolized by        the lion and unicorn, "possessed the gates of their enemies" (eg        the strategic choke points of the Suez canal, Dover straights,        Ceylon, Gibraltar, Panama canal, Malta, Aden, Falklands, Cape of        Good Hope, Cyprus, Hong Kong, Singapore etc), were the only        nations able to defeat Esau (Germany and Italy) - “Esau can only        fall by the hands of the descendants of Joseph” (Bava Basra 123)        etc.

     Although the Ten Lost Tribes long ago lost awareness of their        Ancient Israelite origins and have the status of complete        gentiles (Yevamos 17), when British Prime Minister Theresa May told US President Donald Trump "Let's lead the world        together once again!", she may have been echoing an        Ephraimitic-Menashic truism! We hope that in the future we of        Yehudah and those of the Ten Lost Tribes of Yisrael, whoever and        wherever they are, will be reunited: “In those days the House of        Judah will walk with the House of Israel, and they shall come        together out of the land of the north to the land that I have        given for an inheritance to their fathers” (Jeremiah 3:18),        "Thus says the Lord God: Behold, I will take the stick of Yosef        which is in the hand of Ephraim, and the tribes of Israel, his        comrades, and I will place them together with the stick of        Judah, to make one stick, and they shall be one in My hand"        (Ezekiel 37:19).

Biblical Evidence Outlined

Yair Davidiy


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-05-10 00:04:23Reaction Score: 1


"Eden is a unique place on earth, but no creature is permitted to know its exact location. In the future, during the messianic period God will reveal to Israel the path to Eden."

its time.

peace

ps... sweden is gad v2.0. the original gad was just across the sambatyon where asgard is.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Son of a BorDate: 2020-05-10 00:14:19Reaction Score: 1


You might want to take a look at Michelle Gibson's Sacred Geometry, Ley Lines & Places in Alignment – Part 23 Udaipur, India to Multan, Pakistan.  She proposes that the 10 Lost Tribes have been eradicated or neutralized.


----------



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MifletzDate: 2020-05-12 21:49:11Reaction Score: 0


The evidence is much stronger that the TLTs migrated west rather than east.

Afghanistan and Israel

Scythia and The Ten Lost Tribes of Israel


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-05-13 04:31:11Reaction Score: 0


jewish settlement in 1100ad

"What led Jews to believe that an eccentric young man from Izmir was the messiah and that he would head a Jewish army that would cross the legendary Sambatyon River, seize the sultan's throne and redeem the Jewish people from its oppressive exile? Even after Sabbatai Sevi converted to Islam, in the wake of pressure from the sultan's court, the masses continued to believe in him as the messiah.

Sabbateanism in time and space - namely, as a product of the messianic hopes that sprouted in the 17th century in Christian Europe and the Muslim world. The sense of liberation from antiquated axioms gave birth to millenarian sects with expectations of great events in 1666. Both Christians and Muslims considered the Ottoman wars against the Hapsburg Empire a struggle over crowning the world's messianic ruler. While the Muslims believed victory would return the mahdi ("vanished messiah") to the world, the Christians perceived the fighting as Armageddon, a prelude to Christ's Second Coming. Both Christians and Muslims regarded the Jews as Satan's messengers, and the Jews reacted by creating their own messianic vision, according to which the two religions that were continually plotting against them would suffer defeat."

apa sâmbetei is still the danube. the middle danube.

peace


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-05-15 10:38:38Reaction Score: 5




ShemTov said:


> Sabbateanism in time and space - namely, as a product of the messianic hopes that sprouted in the 17th century in Christian Europe and the Muslim world.


*Sabbatean-Frankism* has nothing in common with Judaism and everything in common with 'Satanism.' It's a separate religion that was 'sprouted' by a group of 17th century kabbalists who took advantage of Zevi's mental problems. *It has nothing to do with Judaism* as it's a total inversion of it - "Holiness through Sin." Their intention is to bring about the apocalypse by sinning as much as possible. Sabbatia Zevi was never officially recognised as a Jewish Messiah, neither was Jacob Frank - both were excommunicated. The cult became the Donmehs of Turkey, who went on to convert to Islam and also produce the House of Saud. The European branch converted to Catholicism and both branches set about infiltrating freemasonry, religion and politics. If you want to know who's (still) behind the NWO, Illuminati, Zionists, etc., then look no further than the Sabbatean-Franks.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-05-15 11:07:52Reaction Score: 0


who is it that officially recognizes someone and excommunicates them in the jewish faith in the 16th century? was there a head rabbi for europe? 
frank was born in 1726. thats 18th not 16th.


----------



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MifletzDate: 2020-05-15 11:46:32Reaction Score: 1


Especially part-Jewish gentiles of Czech origin, such as John Kerry, Madelaine Albright, Nicolas Sarkozy and Wesley Clark are reputed to be Neo-Frankist NWO/CFR antinomian subversives, whose goal is to set up a reverse Third Temple in a Reverse-Jerusalem, with a Reverse-Messiah, offering up human sacrifices to a Reverse-god
SHABTAI TZVI, LABOR ZIONISM AND THE HOLOCAUST Chamish


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-05-15 12:12:22Reaction Score: 1


he who controls the past controls the future. so when archaeologists dig something up today, some has to be in control of the present. 
that could be us... or them. our choice.

peace


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Son of a BorDate: 2020-05-15 12:18:22Reaction Score: 0




Mifletz said:


> Especially part-Jewish gentiles of Czech origin, such as John Kerry, Madelaine Albright, Nicolas Sarkozy and Wesley Clark are reputed to be Neo-Frankist NWO/CFR antinomian subversives, whose goal is to set up a reverse Third Temple in a Reverse-Jerusalem, with a Reverse-Messiah, offering up human sacrifices to a Reverse-god
> SHABTAI TZVI, LABOR ZIONISM AND THE HOLOCAUST Chamish


What exactly is a Jew Gentile? Do you say part Gentile Jew? Or only part Jew Gentile?

Did you see the Monty Python bit on Martin Luther?


----------



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MifletzDate: 2020-05-15 12:22:17Reaction Score: 0


Actors Michael Douglas, Stephanie Zimbalist, Rachel Weisz, Stephen Fry, UK politician Jack Straw and former US Defence Secretary William Cohen, are examples of gentiles who had a Jewish father.

Of course, under Nazi racial laws, a gentile having a Jewish father or three Jewish grandparents, was reason to be gassed.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-05-15 13:17:50Reaction Score: 0


the messiah of ancient genetics david reich. the one and only.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Son of a BorDate: 2020-05-15 13:20:16Reaction Score: 1


Sorry, when people start talking ancient genetics, I bow out of the conversation. One can't argue with faith.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-05-15 13:23:10Reaction Score: 0




Son of a Bor said:


> Sorry, when people start talking ancient genetics, I bow out of the conversation. One can't argue with faith.


he is 3/4 rockstar. his lectures have the flashbulbs and everything.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Son of a BorDate: 2020-05-15 13:27:48Reaction Score: 0




ShemTov said:


> he is 3/4 rockstar. his lectures have the flashbulbs and everything.


As you note, "a messiah.."

Well to be honest, I know a lot, first hand, from such places as he works; and I have always been on the other side of the fence. People always prefer fantasy to reality.  Or flash to grit.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-05-15 13:34:16Reaction Score: 0




Son of a Bor said:


> As you note, "a messiah.."
> 
> Well to be honest, I know a lot, first hand, from such plhiaces as he works; and I have always been on the other side of the fence. People always prefer fantasy to reality.  Or flash to grit.


his/their work ends up hiding the simple truth in complexity.

i wonder if people could walk on what science officially calls the real walled garden of eden, if they would prefer that to fantasy. there is no religion that wants that to happen. they all say it will. thats the rub.

peace


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-05-15 18:05:26Reaction Score: 1




ShemTov said:


> who is it that officially recognizes someone and excommunicates them in the jewish faith in the 16th century? was there a head rabbi for europe?
> frank was born in 1726. thats 18th not 16th.


Maybe this guy:



> Joseph ben Ephraim Karo, also spelled Yosef Caro, or Qaro (Hebrew: יוסף קארו‎; 1488 – March 24, 1575, 13 Nisan 5335 A.M.), was author of the last great codification of Jewish law, the Shulchan Aruch, which is still authoritative for all Jews pertaining to their respective communities. To this end he is often referred to as HaMechaber (Hebrew: הַמְחַבֵּר, "The Author") and as Maran (Aramaic: מָרַן‎, "Our Master")...
> 
> ...When some members of the community of Carpentras, France, believed themselves to have been unjustly treated by the majority in a matter relating to taxes, they appealed to Karo, whose letter was sufficient to restore to them their rights (Rev. Etudes Juives 18:133–136). In the East, Karo's authority was, if possible, even greater. His name heads the decree of excommunication directed against Daud, Joseph Nasi's agent; and it was Karo who condemned Dei Rossi's Me'or Enayim to be burned.


Joseph Karo - Wikipedia

Sounds like excommunication was sort of handled by "committee."

This time period ties into this post as well, Karo is mentioned as a "resident":

Quinta da Regaleira, Palace Grounds and Initiation Wells - Sintra, Portugal


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MazakutemaniDate: 2020-05-15 21:18:15Reaction Score: 0


The west mississippi sioux language was identical to tartar language and they even looked similar mainly the Teton Sioux & Assiniboine Sioux before they had disagreements and moved away from the pack. The Mayan people and the Western Mississippi Sioux bands were the same people, they both were in the height of their power at the same time...and both were branches of the EAST MISSISSIPPI Sioux bands. The Sioux bands that lived in Georgia, Mississippi, Florida, Virginia and Carolinas spoke an older dialect of the Sioux language.

The Manahoac Sioux Confederacy were occupying Virginia before the colonials came. 12 Bands of Sioux but only 8 are known due to carelessness of history record keepers. 

The Tutelo band, The Saponi band, and the Catawba bands of Sioux occupied the carolinas in a 5 nation confederacy, their flag looked like a star fort, depicting a 5 nation confederacy. They spoke the oldest dialect of Sioux. 

The Biloxi, Paskagula and Moctobi bands of Sioux were settled in Mississippi at the time of european arrival and their numbers were small and was believed to be due to being at war with their enemies at that time. The name biloxi means "the first people" so they may have at one time had larger bands. 

The Woccon band, Sissipawhaw band, Cape Fear, and Warrenuncock bands were settled in North Carolina at the time of European arrival. 

The Santee bands that occupied Georgia has mostly been lost over time except for the mayan like tablets found in a mound and most of the towns and rivers in Georgia are Santee words. 

If the ancient civilized people whether greeks egyptians phoenicians landed in Georgia or Mississippj and if there was more substabtial proof of the Santees presence and settlement in Georgia we could (through the mounds and mound cities scattered from florida to minnesota) connect the dots of the landing of the survivors of atlantis, teaching the siouan people their knowledge, then the eastern sioux spreading north to great lakes region with this knowledge  and down south to where the mayans built their own empire.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-05-16 14:02:10Reaction Score: 0




Mazakutemani said:


> If the ancient civilized people whether greeks egyptians phoenicians landed in Georgia or Mississippj and if there was more substabtial proof of the Santees presence and settlement in Georgia we could (through the mounds and mound cities scattered from florida to minnesota) connect the dots of the landing of the survivors of atlantis, teaching the siouan people their knowledge, then the eastern sioux spreading north to great lakes region with this knowledge  and down south to where the mayans built their own empire.


if they landed in north america then the gods they worshipped back home in europe would be brought with them unless they were mad at them.
so compare the clay idols in florida for instance [the place i think they would go if they could go anywhere they wanted..speaking as a flightless snowbird] to the gods somewhere in europe. everybody made then forever. then compare the architecture if you find a match. then the pottery etc. its a real bonus if the culture that matches was vast  but mysteriously disappeared.


here are some from ft walton beach. they are pretty distinctive. you could prove legally a match [ripoff copyright] in cultures because some of them have the required number of unique galtonesque details.

these folks built square flat topped mounds and made fantastic pottery


but noone would believe it no matter what you found. not gonna happen. the wrong people suck.

peace


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-05-16 14:50:32Reaction Score: 0




ShemTov said:


> who is it that officially recognizes someone and excommunicates them in the jewish faith in the 16th century? was there a head rabbi for europe?
> frank was born in 1726. thats 18th not 16th.


It sounds like you would know much more about that than me. 

Apologies for the typo - I will edit my '16th century' mistake.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Son of a BorDate: 2020-05-16 18:12:39Reaction Score: 0




Do you get the picture?

*Monty Python - Adventures of Martin Luther*

Excuse me if I'm overdoing it (the Monty Python reference); but, this is the joke that keeps giving this old Lutheran laughs...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Veritas33Date: 2020-05-17 12:29:01Reaction Score: 1




Felixnoille said:


> *Sabbatean-Frankism* has nothing in common with Judaism and everything in common with 'Satanism.' It's a separate religion that was 'sprouted' by a group of 17th century kabbalists who took advantage of Zevi's mental problems. *It has nothing to do with Judaism* as it's a total inversion of it - "Holiness through Sin." Their intention is to bring about the apocalypse by sinning as much as possible. Sabbatia Zevi was never officially recognised as a Jewish Messiah, neither was Jacob Frank - both were excommunicated. The cult became the Donmehs of Turkey, who went on to convert to Islam and also produce the House of Saud. The European branch converted to Catholicism and both branches set about infiltrating freemasonry, religion and politics. If you want to know who's (still) behind the NWO, Illuminati, Zionists, etc., then look no further than the Sabbatean-Franks.


Indeed true. Albert Pike’s Morals & Dogma clearly articulates what & who Satanism/Luciferianism is. Jacobite Freemasons are Zionist’s & Connect & various nexus points. Fabian Socialism does the same thing & it’s epistemological origin isn’t from Roman Emperor Fabian a tactician who wore down his opponents using long battles of attrition.
Included are the relevant pages of Pike’s gift to humanity (sarcasm) for those who haven’t read it & most likely won’t.

Theodor Herzl (founder of Zionism & Sabbatean Frankist Satanist) said “If you can will it it is not a dream”. Printing unlimited amounts of fiat based Illusionary money equates to “willing it”. Who prints the money is the wealthiest not Bezos - Gates - Zuckerturd etc Star of Remphan symbol worships Saturn/Kronos/Cronos/Harvester of Souls in esoteric Masonic & Kabbala doctrines. It is Satanic. .


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-07-01 20:15:13Reaction Score: 0




Felixnoille said:


> It sounds like you would know much more about that than me.
> 
> Apologies for the typo - I will edit my '16th century' mistake.


sabbatai was 1626, frank was 1726... but who's counting at this point right? history is stolen!


----------

